

Iminlikewithyou Raising $2 Million for Shift to Casual Game Business - timr
http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/6/charles_formans_iminlikewithyou_raising_2_million_for_casual_games

======
petercooper
I wondered what had happened to them. iJustine was raving about them about a
year (?) ago and then I never saw them get any traction in the areas I hang
around (Twitter, etc).

------
RichardPrice
This is a cool site, very addictive. The site seems very innovative to me.

